# Services Army pocket watch



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi have just joined and just starting to collect and restore pocket watches

I have a services army pocket watch, I know its not actually services or army issued, I believe from the dial etc its around 1950's

Whilst I know its not of any great value it was my granddads watch that he wore every day when i was young, I have found it in my mums things. So its the sentimental value and it would be lovely that my first project was my grandads watch

I have taken apart and cleaned and started to put back together but the balance spring is damaged I'm guessing best thin to do is try and find a donor with a good balance and spring and replace together, but im finding it really hard to find one.

Does anyone know if the part from another watch will be same, have looked at different services models and also smiths, interpol and the movement looks similar but done know it they are the same so i could maybe get one from those?

Or if anyone has any fro services army for sale I would be very grateful

Thanks very much

Bill


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Bill,

There are at least 2 different movements in 'Services' watches. Yes, You can buy one for parts, but have in mind that the balance staff pivots wear after 2-3 years of work, and this is the main reason for which the watch will not work properly, so it is almost impossible to find one with good balance. You will need a watch that has stayed in the box and has never been used...

Your option is to sharpen the pivots, I can try to explain and show how. Also, You can try to restore the damaged hairspring - it is rather like one from a clock, not small and thin, and thus - easy to restore. Can You show pictures of the movement and hairspring here?


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

Thank you very much for your help

Thats sounds great if you could help I will expose the hairspring and movement tomorrow and hopefully you can guide me through what i need to do

Many thanks

Bill


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

I have taken few photos of spring and movement, not sure how to add them to post though ?

Look forward to hearing from you

Thanks

Bill


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Bill,

You need to upload photos in some place like imgur, postimage or so. Then copy the link to the images and paste it in the message.


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

Hopefully this works :0)

http://jalbum.net/a/1999557


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Bill,

Ok, the pivots look to be sharp enough, but they are not on good focus on the picture, so I can't say it for sute.

The hairspring is pritty good, the damage is only at the end.

You will need two sharp tweezers. Grasp the hairsprinf where the two red points on the picture and twist the portion between the tweezers. The idea is to bring the green marked part in one plane with the rest of the hairspring. Then look if still there is part that is not in plane and go forward gradually to the end to bring entire hairspring in one plain










When the hairspring is all in one plane, then You will need to fix it's concentricity. Do it with one tweezer and a needle for example. Grasp with the tweezer where the red point is marked on the picture and press with the needle tip where the green arow. The idea is to make the yellow marked distance equal to the pitch of hairspring. Then go gradually forward to the end in order to shape the hairspring like it is on the last picture



















Please don' mind my english, just hope that Yoy understand the meaning of what I am writing...


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

Thank you for your kind help, that's great. I will see how i get on and let you know how it goes :0)

Thanks again

All the best

Bill


----------



## BillF (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Neven

Just to let you know followed your advice and watch all back together and ticking away nicely :0)

Cheers

Bill

http://jalbum.net/a/2000604


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

:thumbsup:


----------

